# Talgo updates?



## Steve4031 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've not heard anything lately. Looking forward to the first ride. Lol.


----------



## Eric S (Nov 27, 2011)

NARP's December 2011 newsletter has a picture of a Talgo coach at the factory in Milwaukee. It doesn't really give any information, though, other than saying they will go into service mid-2012.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is helpful. By the summer of 2012 hopefully.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just read an article that the talgos will start in the fall in 2012.


----------



## Eric S (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> I just read an article that the talgos will start in the fall in 2012.


http://www.jsonline.com/news/statepolitics/amtrak-upgrades-are-still-on-track-in-milwaukee-q239sq4-135004088.html

Here is the article mentioned above. It also talks about WI paying for a Talgo maintenance facility and upgrades to the trainshed and platforms at MKE station.


----------

